# Yankton or Lake Andes, South dakota????



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Anyone think there will be enough geese to hunt there this weekend? Anyone wnat to try there luck? Well have 1200 socks and 90 floaters
goose


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

i will be down in sioux falls this weekend. And follow the birds from there. i will have about 700 windsocks......... have u been scouting at all? whats the #'s look like?


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I think its going to be somewhat disapointing this weekend, we are all bored and TRYING to be optomistic but in all reality...........another week, and its GO TIME!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

wooduck26 said:


> I think its going to be somewhat disapointing this weekend, we are all bored and TRYING to be optomistic but in all reality...........another week, and its GO TIME!


Getting bored is right, plus Im sick of looking at socks laying the tubs and not out in the field. Im leaving Fri afternoon. We should be hunting in a kick *** spread this weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It never hurts to setup and see what happens. I've got an article coming out in the March edition (should be up Tues. night) about a hunt we had a few years back when there wasn't a goose in the state of ND and we setup anyways and had one of the best hunts ever.

You can't shoot snows at your computer!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Went out in SE nebraska this weekend. Pretty much geese were everywhere and we drew blood on them.

I am back home in Norfolk (Northern Nebraska)today and am just heading out to scout around my home range. Wed and Thurs we are setting up either way. Laying in a field of white is better than any day at work.

Got all 200 floaters ready.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Call the SD hotline. The numbers jumped from last Friday. With the warm temps coming up there should be some good numbers of birds.


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

I Live SE of Sioux Falls about 30 minutes and the numbers are picking up. I was up pheasant hunting on sat and sunday lake herman by Madison,SD was open and loaded with snows and blues sat was the first day I saw a snow but today and yesterday been seeing flocks here and there this weekend should be the start of a good year!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Herman is open??? Wow, I wouldn't have guessed any of those lakes up that far north would be at this time.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Stange . . . one report says guys are drving on Thompson and another says there is open water on a lake just south. Whats up?


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

My experience has been, some people like to down play the first good push so they can get in on some real good hunting themself with little competition. I leaving for SD tomorrow, I don't care what any of the negitive post say. Good Luck. It's going to be an awesome week!!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

TheDogSlayer said:


> My experience has been, some people like to down play the first good push so they can get in on some real good hunting themself with little competition. I leaving for SD tomorrow, I don't care what any of the negitive post say. Good Luck. It's going to be an awesome week!!!


well for all those who pay attention to the negative posts:

there are zero birds in SD and every body of water if frozen. better stay home


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Lake Herman is open because there is a airator that keeps it open. I was by Poinsett today and there were probably 50 trucks out ice fishing. The geese won't get too far north yet! :lol:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Not after we're done with them this weekend! :sniper:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

After the snow that is forcasted on sat and sunday comes through the little snow geese that are here now will be surely pushed south. lets just hope that it doesn't snow too much!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck dog slayer. Your gonna need it wth the large amounts of birds around right now.,


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck dog slayer. Your gonna need it wth the large amounts of birds around right now.,

I believe bud69652 is being a little sarcastic, talk to a friend that lives on thompson and said their only a few small flocks of snows around but alot of honkers. no open water yet. this weekend looks pretty cool but warming up again mid week next week. i think i might head down south of I-90 and see what i can find[/quote]


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Geese are here in SD. Three of us shot 51 s&b, most of them on Saturday. Two of them had $30 reward bands. I will have pictures later today. Very few hunters out there this last weekend, but plenty of birds.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

TheDogSlayer said:


> Very few hunters out there this last weekend, but plenty of birds.


you mean there WERE very few hunters.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's some pics from SD over the weekend.
[siteimg]3739[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3740[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3741[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3742[/siteimg]


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

some pretty blues in there


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats on a great hunt! Hope I can have a few like that this year...


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

were those taken over decoys??


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

ryan1,

Got most of these past shooting. We got between two good size concentrations about a mile apart and shot for about 4 hours. We're going back out on March 18th to decoy some, the juvs should be there by then. These birds were all adults.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

most of the birds I shot over decoys this weekend were juvies.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Lots of birds around Yankton this weekend. Only decoyed one bird over the 2 days of hunting. Was great to get my first blue goose ever though, cant wait to go out in a couple more weeks.


----------



## bridslayer43 (Mar 7, 2006)

HEy im heading to Mitchell this weekend and i wanted to know if anyone kew where there are any snows located. It be greatly appreciated if you could tell me cuz i dying to knock down some snow


----------

